# Here we go again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just as I thought he had recovered Hans woke up this morning not able to put a sentence together, he now has his strange migraine with aura.
I probably have a week of guessing what he wants. :frown2: I have given him a Sumatriptan 50 mg and he's now sleeping, other than that nothing will help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH Jan. We wish the best for him and hope for better news soon. xx

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's awful Jan. Has it been diagnosed or are they still trying? I was wondering if it might be a form of cluster migraine? I had that for about 20 years at roughly three year intervals. It could last as long a two months with 8 or 10 attacks every day. It took a very long time to diagnose correctly and prescribe medication that made any difference.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> OH Jan. We wish the best for him and hope for better news soon. xx
> 
> Ray.


I have thought for a few days this may be coming because of certain things he was doing.
To give you an idea of what happened today, I asked him before he got out of bed what he would like for breakfast, "If you have a boiled egg I will have one as well" and got up. Requesting an egg was strange as he is not keen on boiled eggs.

When he came out of the bathroom he said "I think I have" and was stuck for words so I finished it off "a migraine" and he nodded. He went back to bed I gave him the sumatriptan. 
An hour later I asked if he would eat a banana, he had no idea what a banana was until I showed him, "maybe" so I left it with him. I then thought maybe he would still like a boiled egg , again he had no idea what that was until I showed him an egg, a definite "no thank you" banana not eaten either.
It will get worse, later on he won't know if he is speaking English or German.
He will be like a child, wanting to be cuddled, he also can´t see properly.
Its 18 months since his last attach, we had a visiting motorhomer staying the time, the time before that he was in hospital on the operating table having a stent implanted, that was a terrible time.

Nobody knows what causes it, we just have to let it run its course.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Jan. I was hoping you would get a better start to 2019 after last year. Should you not call the doctor?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Alan and Barry.
He has been to hospital on three occasions, had the brain X-ray and the only thing they told him was there is definitely a brain, undamaged :smile2:
It is called Migraine with aura, no headache but all sorts of other strange things going on.
As I said he was in hospital on the operating table the time before last, a long story I have told before, he had to be sedated for 3 days and strapped to the bed because he needed to be calm otherwise the wound where the vein incision was made could have broken open causing all sorts of problems. He had the brain x-rayed twice, all fine and dandy, he saw the neurologist after that bout, who also confirmed it was with aura and prescribed him tablets taken by epileptics to be taken continuously, Hans did not take because of known side effects.
We know he will get over it, hopefully soon rather than the 1-2 weeks it has taken in the past.
I´ll keep talking to you if you don't mind, helps me even if it doesn't do you any good >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I should add, this is not a new thing, its been going on for over 50 years.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have they ever tried him on Zomig Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Have they ever tried him on Zomig Jan?


I think that's in the same bracket as his Suma_triptan_ Alan, must be taken at the onset.

Zolmitriptan belongs to a class of medications known as 5-hydroxytryptamine agonists (also called "triptans"). 

I have the feeling this is going to be a long one, he doesn't know Motleys name or mine.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear Hans is poorly.

I've never heard of the problem and now I feel useless (more so than normal) because having googled it I understand the issue a little better.

Yvonne used to suffer from significant migraine attacks, either on a periodic basis or on the first day of a holiday, but nothing like you describe.

Luckily, he's married to a good one, nurse Jan. Thinking of you both. 

. 

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I too have googled it John because the most common thing they talk about is vision, 
but I have found something today that is more his kind of aura.

https://migraine.com/migraine-aura/migraine-aura-without-pain/
last paragraph 
_*Another advocate video describes the experience of speaking "gobblygook" during a migraine attack.*_

So the language switching has started and he cannot tell me what he is doing or wants.
I have just put an ice pack at the back of his neck as some recommend and he keeps asking in German "what is that".


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Sorry to hear about Hans. It sounds awful, although like JohnI do not fully understand what is the condition you are talking about, but then the neurologists seem not to know entirely, which in itself is a bit disconcerting.


You have our support. Times like this you are a long way from neighbours to visit or chat to. Keep phoning friends, and here of course - just to get things off your chest.


Geoff and Basia.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There isn't anything anyone can do Geoff, over 50 years he has been having these and as he gets older they come less frequently thank goodness. The first day is always the worst, once he has been through the whole process it should start to go away, but leaving him drained for quite a while. The last time was last year (June 2017) when blu was here, Hans was actually recovering after a week of it when blu arrived, he was a help, when he left Hans was almost back to his usual self, I won't say back to normal, he would be offended coz he's not normal he says. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Jan.

The good thing is, you know it will pass. But it will be very trying for you both till it does.

I'm sure Motley's a great comfort to Hans, even if he can't remember his name. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Good news*

Keeping you up to date.
He has eaten 2 bananas :grin2: drank a cup of tea, remembers everything, but at the moment still having difficulty putting the words in one language and in the correct order.
I hope I was wrong and this is going to pass quickly.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have had these aura migraines for years, can't predict when I will get one, sometimes a couple in a week, last one will be early last year.
It starts with a small coloured dot in the centre of my eyes which gradually expand into a zig zag halo until it disappears and the episode is over.
They usually last 20 minutes to an hour, during that time my vision goes blurred, if driving I pull over and stop, I cannot concentrate enough to string sentences together but can speak in short words.
No headache but I try to relax in a quiet darkened place until they pass.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thinking of you both 

Hope Hans gets well soon 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I did not know that Hans suffered from this, Jan. You must feel so helpless when he cannot tell you what you can do for him. It usually gives us comfort when we can give help and assistance to the people we love.

It must be very hard for doctors to find a cure for something that the sufferer can not give them symptoms for and may not be able to remember exactly how they felt all the way through. Sort of reminds you how vets have to work. Good job Hans is with you, a pet owner, Jan as you will be used to describing all the symptoms to help the doctors with finding the most helpful treatment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What would I do without you all, I am so glad your there and this morning I can report its the shortest migraine he has ever had :grin2:
Last night he was still rather muddled and noise sensitive, so far today he is back to his old self.
Thanks for being there folks.

I have been told by someone who's father suffered with the same symptoms as Hans that after he was 80 he has no more and lived until he was 90. Hans will be 79 next week, I hope the migraines think he is 80 :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Let's hope so Jan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad Hans is on the mend Jan. Sounds scary.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans told me when we met in 1977  so long ago.
He told me about these migraines because they were a lot more frequent then, so I was forwarded, he is glad I didn't bugger orf and say not so likely.
The most dangerous thing was if they started when he was out, once he drove home a few miles only able to see half the road.
Usually it started with tingling fingers, like pins and needles. He didn't actually have constant headaches, but if he bent down his head would throb, and the light would also cause trouble, shutting the light out made it better. A lot of these things don't happen anymore.
I tricked him once when he drank a lot of brandy at the onset and was very happy thinking he had found the cure, he wanted to ring the doctor and tell him of the discovery "what's the doctors number" I told him our own number and he kept trying. "bloody doctors always engaged". 
He had to go through the migraine after that of course and thats the only time he had a real headache afterwards. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We went to Lidl there and back 45 mins.
Had lunch, sat down to check TV programme for later and he couldn't see properly, everything was too loud and then started talking rubbish.
Back to square one. He is now sleeping.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Delete that last post, he's Ok again.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Step by step jan 

It isnt terminal

so sit it out

Albert has kept me awake for nights with his cruckling chest , his breathlessness , and snoring 

Today he has finally got antibiotics 

I’m desperate for a nights sleep

Still I’m reading a couple of books a night 

Every cloud has a silver lining

Mind you I can eat books , I read straight down the page, never pronounce a word , recognise the shape of the words 

And occasionally stop to pronounce a name 

But not often

Happy just to recognise it

Do others on here read like me ?

If you ask me what a character was, I have no idea , I need to see the written name of that character 

Because I’ve never pronounced it 

For me it’s visual recognition 

Useful for spead reading

Useful for study

I always remember which book and which chapter I got the quote from 
Wired or what

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope he stays OK Jan.

Sandra, my husband was trained in speed reading when he was a student - said it spoiled non-academic reading for him for evermore. 

Didn't stop him devouring books though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> I have had these aura migraines for years, can't predict when I will get one, sometimes a couple in a week, last one will be early last year.
> It starts with a small coloured dot in the centre of my eyes which gradually expand into a zig zag halo until it disappears and the episode is over.
> They usually last 20 minutes to an hour, during that time my vision goes blurred, if driving I pull over and stop, I cannot concentrate enough to string sentences together but can speak in short words.
> No headache but I try to relax in a quiet darkened place until they pass.


This is similar to what I get, usually, after too long driving in bright sunshine, reading in bright light, or too long on the PC, mine is similar to zigzag, but more black and white kaleidoscope, if at home or in the van I just go to bed as I can't see very well at all except via my peripheral vision, straight ahead is gone, usually a couple of hours rest in the dark makes it go if I catch it fast enough, I got it on the M1 once had to carry on for about 20 miles before I could turn off, it was an absolute nightmare.

Dunno if I start talking crap or not, how would I tell  

Best wishes for Hans Gerty love.:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev talking crap, Mmmm, no surely not.>


You will know because you probably won't be able to remember names of things, people or places, but it does effect people in different ways as I have found out by searching the internet. Until a few years ago I wasn't able to do that.

Seems good today, he is walking Motley at this moment, hope he finds his way home :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad Hans is on the mend Jan.

Want to hear a very non pc joke about finding the way home?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go for it Al


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I might need Jan's permission so I can blame her if it's badly received Kev.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Go on then I'm waiting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes!! get on with it we don't have all day


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's busy trying to find out if I will be expelled after March.😰😢


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

?????? wot????


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if I have a vote, stay oer there Gertrude


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bloke notices there's something wrong with his wife, so he takes her to the Doctor for a good examination.

The Doctor takes her into the treatment room and is away for half an hour. He comes back to the husband and says "I can't be sure what's wrong with her but it's either AIDS or dementia."

"What'll I do" asks the bloke.

"Take her for a drive in the countryside and drop her off as far from home as you can. If she makes her own way home don't shag her."




Told you it was non pc.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

heard it before, and that's a sea bird 😄


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I thought it was an American dance from around the 50's.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gerroff.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No your not. 😄


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=IbU9ACJRTk8&usg=AOvVaw3BEW7X7YF_WrumCPb5NME8

Have a look, we used to do this at the local dance hall in Ayr.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=IbU9ACJRTk8&usg=AOvVaw3BEW7X7YF_WrumCPb5NME8
> 
> Have a look, we used to do this at the local dance hall in Ayr.


Wow, you can even watch as a group :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He was a bit light on his tootsies.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He was a bit light on his tootsies.


I used to be very light on mine, twice round the floor with Princess Margaret in my younger days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't sure about you but now we know.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What do we know?

That we didn’t know before Kev 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do keep up old lass, he is/was light on his feet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Kev

Light on my feet disappeared months ago 

I plod stiffly and painfully from one foot to the other 

Remind me what light on his feet means babe

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a very well know euphemism for gay, in this case not true of course, just light-hearted banter twixt Drew and I, nothing to do with your ability to get around Sandra.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

aldra said:


> Come on Kev
> 
> Light on my feet disappeared months ago
> 
> ...


You could always take up Clog Dancing Sandra, That is what I do now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew any dancing would be fine 

Disappointed you are not gay after all>

Clog dancing , I’d never raise my feet from the floor 

Inm doomed, doomed I tell you :frown2:

Even my rugs as the day wears on 

Are danger areas 

“To infinity and beyond” :grin2:

If I trip over them

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It's a very well know euphemism for gay


Well, I learn something every day!


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jan how is Hans today?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

claypigeon said:


> Hi Jan how is Hans today?


Thank you for asking :smile2:

He says he is lost for something to do other than playing with Motley and taking him out. :grin2:

He hasn't made a new appointment yet and of course now the cold snowy weather starts.

He may have another infection :frown2: took the sample to the urologist yesterday and have to wait until Monday for the result.

He is interested to know how you are, as is I :laugh:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i am getting better as every day passes the gap is getting longer inbetween wees.I was really enquiring about his other problem.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is always something Jan as we get older 

Albert has just finished a course of antibiotics for a chest infection , but unfortunately the chest infection hasn’t 

He’s been bad for three weeks, wheezing, cruckling and coughing 

A futher course of antibiotics with steroids prescribed 

It’s not that I’m not sympathetic 

But three weeks of sleepless nights listening to him cough , snore , wheeze and cruckle 

Mind you I’ve read a lot of books , thankfully free as I pay for kindle unlimited 

But I’m shattered as well 

And I’m guessing you are 

Sandra

Best wishes to you both


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a bit double Dutch Sandra, how can they be free when you pay each month:grin2:.
I did looked into that, but I go through stages of reading or not, at the moment I'm at not. Also I or we don't have a clue what books we want to read.
Maybe I should start a thread "What are your 3 most favourite books, I wonder what answers, if any, I'd get. In fact I will try it and see.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I pay £7 99 a month 

And read on average 4 to 5 books a week

Or some times nearly seven 

I can also browse cookery books , lifestyle books etc 

Albert can also borrow books

At the moment I’m into dragon books 

At £2 + at time, a series of twenty I’m quids in 

I love dragons and their adventures 

And I’ve always loved fantasty 

Lord of the Rings and Game of thrones are well up there 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hows Hans doing lately Jan, I've not noticed any recent reports on his state of health, and of course, how are you:?:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well I pay £7 99 a month
> 
> And read on average 4 to 5 books a week
> 
> ...


Try The Chronicles of Breed by K T Davies - 3 books in all through Kindle Unlimited ...... if you haven't already that is!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=IbU9ACJRTk8&usg=AOvVaw3BEW7X7YF_WrumCPb5NME8
> 
> Have a look, we used to do this at the local dance hall in Ayr.


Nothing to do with tripping the light fantastic. Loved the Italian Ice Cream Parlour in Ayr. I had one then I had another one, just because! Was it there then?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hows Hans doing lately Jan, I've not noticed any recent reports on his state of health, and of course, how are you:?:


Just read this thread. What a terrible thing to live with both for you and for him. Caring thoughts!!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandra, I do hope Albert is better now! I had flu jab as soon as I arrived in UK. A new type for old fogies. They warned me that I could have "cold symptoms" for a few days. Well I sniffed snorted and cruckled (what does that mean???) for 3 weeks but I didn't feel at all sick. Or did I just get a cold? Never had a cold that didn't make me feel like going to bed with a hot teddy er toddy. Strange!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> That's a bit double Dutch Sandra, how can they be free when you pay each month:grin2:.
> I did looked into that, but I go through stages of reading or not, at the moment I'm at not. Also I or we don't have a clue what books we want to read.
> Maybe I should start a thread "What are your 3 most favourite books, I wonder what answers, if any, I'd get. In fact I will try it and see.>


I'm the same with reading. Chris reads about four books per month. I struggle to find one that I really like. I love th Dick Francis ones but have read them all now.
I can only think of Black Beauty as a real favourite.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Nothing to do with tripping the light fantastic. Loved the Italian Ice Cream Parlour in Ayr. I had one then I had another one, just because! Was it there then?


Mancini's was the best known one in Ayr Viv, at one time his ice cream was voted "Best in the World"??? The other one is Ronaldo's.

The most famous of all Ice Cream Parlours in Scotland is Nardini's in Largs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This thread is all a bit confusing now. Sorry Jan!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel Alberts not one for a cold
It’s manflue 

And to be fair it’s gone on since before Christmas

2 lots of antibiotics , hasn’t worked 

So of course we worry 

Is it the melanoma ?

But he has a scan on the 21st

We’ve been so lucky 

But we know it can’t last for ever

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

back to books

I sleep poorly 

But when I wake

I curl up with a book 

I don’t stress that I can’t sleep 

I rejoice that I can read

Enter a world of dragons, travel,, mystery, romance

Or even some cookery recipes 

They fill my nights with wonder 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> This thread is all a bit confusing now. Sorry Jan!


It keeps us talking Pat, don't be sorry.

Here is an update and then carry on regardless :grin2:

Just over 2 weeks ago he had yet another infection, the urologist told me, when I went to collect the prescription, 
he had spoken to the 2 Professors, the haematologist and urologist in Schwedt and they said he couldn´t continue like this, almost permanently on antibiotics and he must make an appointment, which he has, on the 4th of Feb. for the ultra sound. I hope they keep him in and do the job there and then. 
I have to admit it is getting me down, I am tired, one minute I think he is doing well and then he's not.
A few weeks ago he had a migraine, thank goodness it only lasted 48 hours, then the infection. 
He was 79 on the second of January, no longer the man he was 2 years ago, falls asleep at the drop of a hat, doesn't eat a lot and often complains that things have no taste. 
We still miss Shade so much, I cry almost every day and I know Hans does quite often and its almost a year.
By the time the decent weather arrives I hope Hans will be much better.

So now you are up to date, unless something else happens of course.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh babe

I’m really sorry

Of course you miss shade

But that’s not what shade would want for you

He would want for you to remember the love you shared 

The life you gave him 

The joy he gave to you 

And you to him 

So come on girl

Cry with joy that you and Hans and him had a special life together 

And I hope Hans begins to feel better soon

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you want me to make you a new music video Jan? That will cheer you and Hans up Im am sure. :toothy10:

Have a group hug instead. :3some: 

At least I think thats a group hug. could be something "unsavoury" I dunno.   Still, its the thought that counts.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know Sandra, but it doesn't work.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes I know what doesn’t work

But you need to make it work 

So many things we need to make work

I think it’s called life babe 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Yes I know what doesn't work
> 
> But you need to make it work
> 
> ...


Thats me, you don't really know me you see, I cry for other peoples worries as well as my own,
I'm an old softy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You have no idea what I know Jan

I cry for other people too

I learnt to cry for other people 

When I was a young child in children’s homes

We cried for each other 

And no one cared 

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

JanHank said:


> .................. We still miss Shade so much, I cry almost every day and I know Hans does quite often and its almost a year...........


It's not unmanly to cry.

My younger sister died of pancreatic cancer a few years ago, and every time I think of her loss, it still makes me cry. Sometimes I have to leave the room to recover.

Our lovely little dog died in our arms less than a year ago. Her loss is still very raw too, and we both feel it's too soon to talk about it.

What I'm saying, in a clumsy sort of way, is that I'm not sure we ever fully get over loss, we just learn to deal with it. In time, you know that Hans will too, with you beside him.

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Horrible time of year to be ill. Everything always seems worse. We have both had colds. Chris worse than me which is unusual for us.

It was a huge effort to drive to the South of Spain this year. I nearly cancelled the whole thing several times. It has, however , made such a difference already to how we both feel.

Look forward to the sun arriving and the days lengthening. Look out for the signs of Spring. Make plans

Now, some advice please? Should I volunteer at the local dog and cat shelter? Will I worry about every last one of them once I get to know them? They are desperate for help.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

So sorry to hear about Hans. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was hoping no news was good news Jan, so very sorry for Hans and you having to go through all this crap, old age sucks terribly.

Please keep us up to date, I know we have the odd skirmish, but you must know we care, and I miss your posts too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm into books at the moment Kev and am only in the mood for confrontation 
😊 with ray > joke, joke.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, all right then.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I'm into books at the moment Kev and am only in the mood for confrontation
> 😊 with ray > joke, joke.


Glad it's someone else's turn at last.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yeah, all right then.
> 
> Ray.


Not you soppy, the one with the small r :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Booooo Hooooo snubbed again. Bit like being married.


Ray.
xx


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Booooo Hooooo snubbed again. Bit like being married.
> Ray.
> xx


Oh all right, what would you like to disagree about Raymond, but difficult coz I think you and me agree on most things I am interested in.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dogs.
I love all animals but if one becomes a problem I don't want one.


Our ole Lab/Dane cross at 14 broke our hearts when we had to let him go. So as we are selfish and don't want to go through that again we choose not to have another pet.
But some other peoples dogs I would happily put down immediately. And yes it's not the dogs fault but we can't put the owners down.
Saw dozens of strays running about the roads near Silves and I'm sure someone will try to adopt one or more. But there are so many.

I would have kitten tomorrow but my wife says no and I do tend to agree and play with the neighbours.??

Ray.
Oh yes and the poop all around here makes me want to scoop it up and dump it onto the offenders doorstep.!!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Can't disagree with any of that, shame :grin2:

If we had another cat and another GSD, were 10 years younger and fit, our hearts wouldn't be as heavy.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m really confused 

Heavy hearts 

Get real

We have a an 11 year old dog

He’s missing most his guts 

He’s a billigerent hound from hell 

But come on 

He’s paid us back

He is my baby 

And he will certainly die 

But I knew that when he came to me as a six week puppy 

He or we will die first

Much as I love him 

I hope it’s him 

Although he’s looking pretty good 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I'm really confused
> Heavy hearts
> Get real
> We have a an 11 year old dog
> ...


There is a world of difference between your Shadow and our Shade.
Shade was not a hound from hell, he was from heaven if there was such a place. 
Ask anyone who met him, he was loved by all (he didn't have to be introduced first :grin2.
We didn't share him with anyone, he was with us all the time, in the van not in the garage. He slept my side of the bed every night.
He was with us in this house from almost the time we moved in.
Of course we knew one day he would die as we know Motley will and Manny did, I will, Hans will we all will and nobody knows what their reaction will be until it actually happened.
Tell me again when Shadow has gone that you got over it in a few weeks or months Sandra.
I know someone who was broken hearted over birds dying, maybe he is over it now, not quite the same as having the friend at your side all the time though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. Our budgie died at 19. Little bugger fell of it's perch first winter and the vet said Weak Heart, won't last the month.
Well we put a small light bulb under the cage and had it burning 19 years. If the lamp 'went' the bird came out the cage and went round the room screeching until a new lamp was fitted.
And we shed tears.


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You don’t understand Jan

This hound is loved to bits 

He sleeps next to me 

In the morning when Albert gets up

He jumps next to me on the bed and we talk

And no I will not get over his death easily

But then again I never got over his predecessor easily

And whe will always be the hound from hell

Till the day he dies

But he will always be my baby 
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan. Our budgie died at 19. Little bugger fell of it's perch first winter and the vet said Weak Heart, won't last the month.
> Well we put a small light bulb under the cage and had it burning 19 years. If the lamp 'went' the bird came out the cage and went round the room screeching until a new lamp was fitted.
> And we shed tears.
> Ray.


Once again Raymond I wasn't talking about you coz I didn't know about your dear Budgie, that I can also understand having had budgies for many years.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think the joy a dog, or any pet gives, is worth the heartache that comes with their death. It helps if you do not think that they blame you for the decision to let them go. I once told a distraght child, at the vet’s , that Sqeaky, his beloved guinea pig, would say “thank you” if he could, for easing his suffering. He returned next day to thank me for helping him come to terms with his loss by thinking of the decision in another light. The best one for the pet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They do not have the mindset to blame Pat 

Much as we love them they are dogs

Their joy is immediate 

Only we humans put our feelings onto them

Death life there is no distinction for them

No fear of death

They never conceive of missing us when they die

Yet we miss them 

We conceive of missing everyone we love when we die 

And the truth is death is the end or the beginning 

Depending on your beliefs 

And either way there is no missing

Those left miss

The degree to which they love us 

Is the degree to how we are loved 

But the degree to which we are loved 

Is the healing that we leave 

The memories,

Mine will be do you remember when grandma was drunk.?

She took at least a minute to answer 

But she cooked for us, bailed us out of every financial difficulty, because she could 

But made us repay every penny over years if necessary 

And Shadow

Much as he is a hound from hell

His lack of sanctity 

Does nothing to detract from the love he gives us or his family 

Although he’s not against nipping the grandkids when they annoy him 

He is loved and always had been 

But as a dog he is not given to blame or guilt

That’s purely down to us 

He nips a grandchild , they deserved it in that moment is his philosophy 

Not that we have grandkids constantly nipped

But they respect this hound 

After all he’s been there since most were babies 

And one day he won’t be there

And one day neither will we 

But we hope we leave behind kids and grandkids 

Though saddened 

Always remember 

When grandma was drunk .........

And when she fed us......

And when she loved us ....

That will do me

And I suspect it will do my hound from hell too

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow Sandra, you're on a downer. I just hope its the wine talking. 



Some may have read my post this week on losing my husband.(Thread on BBC programme on death) Even dogs deserve to go to the happy ever after land after they've served their term on earth. I think Shadow will die a pretty satisfied dog. He's been living in doggy heaven. Dont be sorry for him or yourself when it happens. He gave you as much joy as you gave him.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hell die more than satisfied Viv 

A hound from hell 

When this” not so little dog “ dies he’ll have had his day 

He’ll have bit all the babies( not seriously, only to put his babies in their place ) 

And chased all the cats up the trees, but not ate them 

He’s a gentle giant

Until he’s not 

And you have met this gentle giant 

And yes he watched you but gave you the go ahead to walk freely around his home

You were welcome 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

True!! Also been fed gourmet dog food, jumped on a comfy bed with his "mummy", scared the sh** out of young sprogs who tried to scare him through the hedge, had a long-life fluffy teddy to love, brushed, shaved and groomed, taken for long runs by "Dad" and swims in lakes, exciting holidays in the moho, been pandered to and petted by anxious female motorhoming visitor, kept feeling youthful by and exuberant Winston. What's not to like???


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan, just to say you're in my thoughts! Don't let the worries and the winter blues drag you down, You're such a feisty spirit!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> True!! *Also been fed gourmet dog food*, jumped on a comfy bed with his "mummy", scared the sh** out of young sprogs who tried to scare him through the hedge, had a long-life fluffy teddy to love, brushed, shaved and groomed, taken for long runs by "Dad" and swims in lakes, exciting holidays in the moho, been pandered to and petted by anxious female motorhoming visitor, kept feeling youthful by and exuberant Winston. What's not to like???


Having read several posts in succession, I thought you were talking about yourself there Viv!!

Mind you, Shadow gets fed the best, so it wouldn't be a hardship!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He does get fed the best , to the best of my ability 

But he still suffers from his loss of bowels 

Sometimes more than others

But he’s now 10 yrs and 8 months 

And was never expected to reach that age 

He has bouts of illness 

When whatever he eats goes straight through 

And we’re up several times a night 

But as the saying goes a dog is for life 

This dog is definately for life 

A hound from hell 

Or a gentle giant 

Sandra


----------

